# Antlers...finally !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Finally worked up the nerve to try some work with antlers.. Slow learning curve. One on the left is first effort..nickel plated cartridge...on the right is brass cartridge..Couldn't find Bobby's 308s or 30-30s..Guy said mililary is taking all the billions of cartridges they can get their hands on and leaving very little for reloaders....but that's OK with me..Want them guys over there to have all the firepower they can lay their hands on. Ended up using some 270 casings I had on hand and they were a perfect fit.. Left hand one is a little goofy..but I learned a lot doing that first one... Did make one major screw-up.. cut the antlers, bored the holes, put them on the mandrel and chipped away.. One little detail left out...forgot to glue the tubes in them before turning...but still turned out pretty much OK..

Now I got lungs full of antler dust to add to everythang else floating around down there. LOL... Guy at Carter Country wanted to buy the 'proto' off of me, but I told him to wait till I can start turning first class ones.. Man...these cartridges do make for a loooonnnggg pen.. Any suggestions..(Bobby ?)

Happy as a dog eatin' **** over the first results anyways..

Jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice Jim! Real nice!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Really nice Jim! Score another for the old guys............


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Really nice Jim! Score another for the old guys............


LOL. Hooked...I'm beginnin' to believe that every old geezer over sixty in the Newnited States is turning pens..LOL... Seems to be a 'right of passage' or sumthin..God knows we ain't no threat to the other sex nomore..:wink:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looking good Jim. Thats why I use 308 and 30-30 they are just the right lenth

Lots of used ones on ebay. Thats all I use is the used ones.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look great. How would a 270 WSM work. They are short versions of a 270 which is what I hunt with.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

outstanding!!!!


----------

